# Headers & Exhaust Installed



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

5 hours later and i fell in love with my car again!! The install went easier than i expected. It helped that i had a freightliner fleet mechanic help me. It sounds bad ass!! The one question i have is on the magnaflow, the mid pipe right under the diff and the axel stubs that connects to the muffler section hangs very low. I actually scraped in my driveway. Is it that much lower for clearance reasons around the diff?


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Enjoy the new ride. I'm jealous.


----------

